
Trump: Twitter helped me win but I'll be 'restrained' now - woliveirajr
http://money.cnn.com/2016/11/12/media/donald-trump-twitter-60-minutes/index.html
======
eboyjr
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ydT71oc...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ydT71ocxrHAJ:money.cnn.com/2016/11/12/media/donald-
trump-twitter-60-minutes/+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

